# Buying laptop from amazon.com and importing to india



## Banished-prince (Sep 30, 2016)

I have been thinking of buying a sager np8151 with 8 gb ram and a gtx 1060 from amazon.com . I compared a lot and the sager laptop is much Cheaper when compared to laptops in india with the same specs. My main concern is will i face any problems in repairs or anything else? i need a laptop by the first week of november. Also if there are any other options please suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2016)

Banished-prince said:


> I have been thinking of buying a sager np8151 with 8 gb ram and a gtx 1060 from amazon.com . I compared a lot and the sager laptop is much Cheaper when compared to laptops in india with the same specs. My main concern is will i face any problems in repairs or anything else? i need a laptop by the first week of november. Also if there are any other options please suggest.



Get a quote from AZOM asking about the availability of the same laptop.


----------



## Banished-prince (Sep 30, 2016)

I already did. Its cheaper for me to import it from US.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2016)

Banished-prince said:


> I already did. Its cheaper for me to import it from US.



How much custom duty+ shipping charges would you be paying?


----------



## Banished-prince (Sep 30, 2016)

It says free shipping . And its adding $160 with the base price of laptop.

- - - Updated - - -

Also for some reason amazon.com is converting $1 to ₹70.3


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 30, 2016)

can you share the link please ... I am also searching for laptop. It will be a great help for me.


----------



## Banished-prince (Oct 1, 2016)

Amazon.com: XOTIC Sager NP8151-S2 (Clevo P650RP) - 15.6" Gaming Laptop with Intel i7 6700HQ, Nvida GTX 1060, 8GB Ram, 256GB SSD, Windows 10 Home: Computers & Accessories


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2016)

Banished-prince said:


> Amazon.com: XOTIC Sager NP8151-S2 (Clevo P650RP) - 15.6" Gaming Laptop with Intel i7 6700HQ, Nvida GTX 1060, 8GB Ram, 256GB SSD, Windows 10 Home: Computers & Accessories



Paying almost 150$ more compared to here:
XOTIC PC | Sager NP8151 (Clevo P650RP6) - 15.6&quot; Gaming Noteboo


----------



## coolnikk (Oct 2, 2016)

Banished-prince said:


> I already did. Its cheaper for me to import it from US.



can u share the quote or the reply u got from azom ? 
@SaiyanGoku 
iirc that add 160 might be shipping and customs cause at the checkout page amazon.com not .in always adds the customs and shipping charges


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 12, 2016)

This question had always been hovering in people's mind and as far as I've seen the outcomes the custom office always screws people over and they end up paying a lot more in customs.. Only viable option for getting a laptop from US or any other country is if someone u know brings it here as his own laptop 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------

